# Buying a Used Jeep



## northernnewbie (Oct 21, 2006)

So my wife wants a convertible and a 4X4 and I want another vehicle that can plow so I'm now in the market for a newish  used Jeep Wrangler. The dealership where I bought my truck has three '02 Wranglers all with 60k miles and manual I-6's. Looking to trade in an '02 Jetta (60k miles and awesome condition) and kick in a couple of grand to close the deal. Questions:
1. Is my proposed deal realistic (jetta + $2K=Sweet Jeep) keeping in mind that I've been to this dealership before and they do have three of the same vehicle, all past factory warranty.
2. Any recommendations on the plow? I plan to use it on 20-30 small res.driveways. Is there anything good under 2 grand?
3. Any comments on the '02 Wrangler? 
4. Will 16" rims fit on a Wrangler....basically can I switch wheels with my truck?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

northernnewbie;387841 said:


> 1. Is my proposed deal realistic (jetta + $2K=Sweet Jeep) keeping in mind that I've been to this dealership before and they do have three of the same vehicle, all past factory warranty.


Possibly, depending on how much the Jetta will bring in on trade, 02 Wranglers go for anywhere from 12-18k here.



northernnewbie;387841 said:


> 2. Any recommendations on the plow? I plan to use it on 20-30 small res.driveways. Is there anything good under 2 grand?


You'll have to go used Snoway, Curtis, Blizzard and older Fisher/Western Sport Utility Plows.



northernnewbie;387841 said:


> 3. Any comments on the '02 Wrangler?


Basically bulletproof, with their share of fun gremlins like every other Jeep.



northernnewbie;387841 said:


> 4. Will 16" rims fit on a Wrangler....basically can I switch wheels with my truck?


The bolt pattern is 5 on 4.5, depending on backspacing and bolt pattern they may fit.


----------



## northernnewbie (Oct 21, 2006)

Great answers, thanks festerw!


----------



## Ole Tower (Jan 29, 2007)

I stated plowing w/a JEEP many Yrs Ago a 59 & it Did Good JOB w/a 7 ft Fisher 6 cyl Hurricane I plowed some Big Lots w/ Heavy Snow! in Second Gear! w/ NO! Problems! it was Short & would GO any where! sure DID the JOB! I also had several JEEP pick Ups that Plowed Good I Dono? about the Late Models? as I have Never Owned ONE! but they have to be Better? So I woudn*t Hesitate in Buying ONE! if? the Price? or Trade was in My Budget? GOOD LUCK--OleTower--


----------



## northernnewbie (Oct 21, 2006)

Found a '01 4 cyl 5 speed that I can do an even trade for using the '02 Jetta. Carfax comes up clean and it looks good underneath . The downsides are it comes with no warranty and crappy little tires. If it stands up to a hard test drive we might just go with this one instead of a newer X model.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

where in the northeast are you??


----------



## AmericanHandymn (Dec 1, 2004)

northernnewbie;388660 said:


> Found a '01 4 cyl 5 speed that I can do an even trade for using the '02 Jetta. Carfax comes up clean and it looks good underneath . The downsides are it comes with no warranty and crappy little tires. If it stands up to a hard test drive we might just go with this one instead of a newer X model.


Do you really want to even attempt to plow with a 4cyl


----------



## Mainer (Nov 30, 2004)

I just picked up an 04 wrangler x. has the strait 6 in it. seems to have plenty of power.
i think a 6 would be the way to go. I plan on getting a plow for it as soon as i role up my pennies from getting the jeep.LOL 

My friend had a wagoner with the 4 banger. said it was under powered. But they have changed over the years. Might be all right if it was a couple of drive ways..

My 2 cents. cause thats all i got. dam jeep got all my dollars...LOL


----------



## jonzer12 (Sep 19, 2006)

If you work your jeep make sure you buy a 4.0. 4 bangers have quite a bit lower resale value, and get the same mileage. Also you have to potential of a Dana 44 rear axle with a 4 litre jeep.

Make sure you get a 2001+ if you plan on using the softtop as it is sailcloth and much improved over earlier designs. The NV3550 shifts like a truck so find a newer 6spd if you want car like shifting (5 speed is much beefer tranny tho). All with have 231 transfercases.
Try to find 3:73 gears also if you plan on plowing doing any utility with it. 3.07 are terrible.


----------



## northernnewbie (Oct 21, 2006)

Update:

Got a lil 4 banger and holy **** I've never loved a vehicle like I love this thing. In the three weeks I've owned it I went to every nook and cranny of Waldo, Penobscot and Knox County. Rolled up boulders and blueberry fields and rolled down through bogs my wife :crying: crying the whole way your gonna get it stuck your gonna get it stuck. Every little footpath I've ever thought of going up is now notched on my belt.  

I got an even trade with the Jetta for a 2000 70,000 mile Wrangler w/ soft top. U-joints need work but I expected that. Flushed all the fluids and found 80w90 in the transfer case :angry: The good news is that its getting 22mpg....same as my Jetta. 

I'm going to put a light duty poly plow on it and use it to plow the smaller downtown driveways that get thrown my way. The plan is to keep the Jeep downtown, plowing with the storm, and pushing it all to one end for the truck to finish off at the end of the storm. 

I'm looking to trade for a hard top if anyone is interested. I've got a tandem sea kayak with all accessories included for any Jeepers who might like paddling. I could also part with a one seat sea kayak and some $. payup


----------

